

Behavior: $1? No Thanks. 100 Cents? You Bet.  - yagibear
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/03/health/research/03behavior.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
No login required:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/03/health/research/03behavior...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/03/health/research/03behavior.html?ref=health)

